
Top 13 Best Laptop for Machine Learning - balalrumy
https://technicalustad.com/best-laptop-for-machine-learning/
======
gaspoweredcat
I heap scorn upon your lack of thinkpads, the X1E/P1 and the P52 and p72 are
very capable machines with nicer keyboards and arguably better build quality,
they pack decent GPUs and all have 4x lane thunderbolt 3 for full eGPU support
should you want more power

